# 2g bubble wall tank! first nano tank! how exciting..



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

very cool tanks


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude, those tanks are so cool, just make sure it's attached to the wall really secure, because evidently they're prone to falling down. 0_0


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool idea for a tank. Perfect for a small area where you can't put it on your desk or something.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks! 
does anyone use a co2 diffuser in their nano tanks? 
i am thinking about getting one..
i would like to add some more plants in there to make it look nice but im not sure if this wouldb benefit it because i have the bubbler.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

heres an update! I went and bought a piece of sandblasted wood from big als and had my boyfriend cut it to the peices i needed. 
i was so excited with my find! after seeing boltp777's nano tank, i was totally inspired

i am planning on attaching some christmass moss to the upper branches, and maybe have it hang out of the water too? i dont know if this will work, does anyone know if xmas moss will be ok like that? 
i imagine it will always be soggy, because it will be in contact with the water and constanty drawing water up thro the little fronds...

so here it is so far!! what do u think of placement? i tried a few, and thought this looked best... the 2nd pic is my 2nd choice, only because the 'knot' in the wood is facing the other way.. but i think it also looks nice...!!
ps: ignore the bubblestone... >.<


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I think this is lovely! I like the first pic too - it looks like a little woodland scene.

AFAIK, any true aquatic plant will dry up and die pretty quickly if out of water. I'm assuming the Xmas moss is one of those, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

That really is neat! If you could hang it on the other side of a closet wall then you wouldn't have the air tubing going down the side. Kinda defeats the "hanging in mid air" theme.


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not sure Xmas moss will do that, but java moss certainly will, as will Riccia, as long as you keep it wet. So I'd assume Xmas moss will do the same. I've had terrariums where the entire bottom was a carpet of java moss, and I've seen the same done with Riccia.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

good to know! im hoping it works.. if not it can just be bare at the top i guess.
maybe i'll make a carpet of moss instead of the hc.. it might be more porportionate


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

very cool! you should get some really little slate chips, tie some moss to them, and make the moss carpet fill in between the chips. that'd be pretty cool.

also, change the water often for a while so the wood doesnt leech tannins into the water (the stuff that makes the water that tea-like color), and eventually the wood will sotp making the water darker.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

demosthenes said:


> very cool! you should get some really little slate chips, tie some moss to them, and make the moss carpet fill in between the chips. that'd be pretty cool.
> 
> also, change the water often for a while so the wood doesnt leech tannins into the water (the stuff that makes the water that tea-like color), and eventually the wood will sotp making the water darker.


ya, tis starting to yellow it, but i read its not toxic or anything, so im not too worried if its yellowish for a few weeks while i do water changes. 

also, could u explain that slate chips thing?? ive been thinking of putting hc as the ground cover, but while i lay in bed last night, i thought a moss carpet would look more porportionate!
but i had read it was very difficult to do a moss ground cover, but your slate chips idea sounds good!
if i tied them to the slate chips and just placed them around, would they fill in between as well? and what kind of moss would be best for this?

thanks!  awsome idea!!!


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> That really is neat! If you could hang it on the other side of a closet wall then you wouldn't have the air tubing going down the side. Kinda defeats the "hanging in mid air" theme.


 unfortunately, the only space on my walls in that room is right beside my desk.. hahaha
i have bookshelves full of STUFF everywhere!
but that would have been a great idea...


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome idea! love the tank


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

*jul 23 update*

thought i'd update on my little nano tank!  since last posting, i recievd my teeny tiny sponge filter specially made for small bowls and such
i also got 5 little merah rasboras
and my little pink ramshorn snail population kind of got out of control.
it started with just ONE snail... which apparantly was already carrying eggs.
and from there, i have most likely close to a hundred snails now!!!
i also started off with just two teeny tiny brown flat ramshorns.. and now i have quite a few everywhere. they are harder to track because they stay so tiny!
i also still had a few shrimp in there, but they havnt been berrying, much to my relief, but the oens that were berried originally had their babies and a few survived. i see tiny little guys here and there every once in a while..
yes yes.. the tank is a bit over stocked.
ive been keeping up on water changes as best i can and havnt had any losses yet!

my java mos is slowly dying.. its turning black in spots and then slowly dying off. but its still producing many little new sprouts!
which are being eaten by the snails..

all in all, its a busy little tank, but it keeps me entertained as i work from home 4 days a week!

here is a picture of my tank when i first attached the christmas moss to the drift wood. 
at that time i had java moss floating around so the shrimp had somethign to play in










then after the xmas moss filled out (quite quickly!) i took all the java moss out and cut back the java fern.



















i love the way the tree turned out, but im at a loss for the java fern. i thought it was quite a nice thing on the side, but the snails keep eating it, or it keeps dying off and producing ugly new leaves with black spots...! is there a reason for this, something i can do to fix it? 
any suggestings on something else i can add in there for a different plant?
i usually direct the light away from the tank now, as it heats the tank too much and its summer now. so its pretty much a low light tank now!


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, you tank looks great! I really like the way the moss spread out on your driftwood. 
It looks like you might need to get rid of a few snails, maybe ROAK them on the S&S or trade them in at you LFS.
And thanks for the update roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet little tank! I like that tree


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

this is my other smaller 1g tank for my spotted blue ramshorn snails










here are my special snails! i finally got blue ones from a lady in Kelowna. 



















the red one she said will start turning blue as it gets older. how interesting!


----------

